# Sobre Zelio Logic



## anolcue (Nov 24, 2009)

Hola buenas, 
Quería que me orientarais sobre un trabajito que llevo en manos. Quería diseñar un circuito para una máquina de pesaje en la qual cuando se alcanzara un peso concreto debería actuarse sobre un brazo neumático para cerrar una compuerta. 
He estado estrujandome la cabeza para ver como lo hacía sin usar plcs y que fuera un simple relé que diera contacto o no según la tensión que le llegara, pero me han dicho que heche mano de algún automatismo.
Primero, me recomenadrías hacer un circuito simple o utilizar un automatismo comercial?
Lo segundo, me recomendaron la marca Zelio Logic para la programación de valores de varias señales de entrada y señales de salida, pero yo en realidad solo leería una y activaría dos relés de salida. 
En fín, por donde oriento este proyecto?
Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Atlas (Nov 24, 2009)

Buen dia,

Yo pensaria que si la aplicacion en sencilla mejor diseña un circuito 
por lo economico que te saldria llevarlo acabo,
Cuales son las señales que maneja la celda de carga,
ya calculaste la fuerza necesaria para cerrar la compuerta ?
es un nuevo diseño o un retrofit de algo que ya esta hecho?
proporciona mas datos para sugerir algo

Saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 25, 2009)

Que material vas a pesar ?, viene en forma continua o en batch ?. Salu2


----------



## anolcue (Nov 26, 2009)

Disculpen el retraso.
Bien explico mejor la maquina. 
Esto es para una tolva de una cantera (embudo gigante donde se vierte arena) para llenar en este caso sacas, que ya está en funcionamiento pero manualmente.
Es decir, hay actualmente instalado ya un brazo neúmático que cierra y abre la compuerta que vierte la arena, y otro brazo se encarga de estrangular (cerrar) el saco una vez está lleno.
Esto actualmente lo hace un operador mirando el display de la báscula, y cuando se aproxíma al peso deseado actúa sobre dos joysticks.

Mi acometido es automatizar el proceso, de manera que cuando se llergue ha cierto peso se vaya cerrando la compuerta de la arena y seguidamente que estrangule el segundo brazo el saco. El tercer paso es que una cinta transportadora se mueva unos metros para desplazar el lleno y presentar un nuevo saco vacío (pero esto es secundario).

Y para ello estaba pensando de utilizar la señal de 5V que le envía la celda de carga al display para que llegado a una intensidad concreta se cerraran dos relés que emitieran una señal que actuara sobre un controlador electrónico que sustituyese el antiguo joystick.
Estaba mirando circuitos de control de humbral de señal, pero creo que por aquí no debería ir.
Acepto cualquier sugerencia, grácias.


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 26, 2009)

Mira si la bascula tiene alguna señal programable en funcion del peso. Salu2.


----------



## Atlas (Nov 26, 2009)

Me llama la atencion que el piston de la compuerta sea neumatico ya que si es un embudo gigante me imagino que la fuerza para cerrar la compuerta tambien debe ser grande, entonces si tienes los diagramas de la bascula puedes encontrar que señales esta manejando para sacar de ahi los datos que compararias contra los del display y asi poder mandar cerrar la compuerta antes de que se pase del peso deseado,
pienso eso seria lo mas dificil lo demas es relevacion, 
Tienes alguna informacion de la bascula que pudieramos ver para ayudar

saludos


----------



## anolcue (Nov 30, 2009)

Estoy esperando recibir la información del proveedor ya que solo tengo el manual de instrucciones.
Esta tolva en concreto no es grande, tendrá 2.5 metros de alto ya que es para llenar sacos, y la báscula que tienen es una industrial de la marca GRAM modelo SXS y el indicador IS. He estado buscando información técnica en internet y no he encontrado mucho.
El soporte mecanizado de los brazos está soldado directamente sobre la plataforma de la báscula, ya que un brazo aguanta el saco para que no caiga (que es el que luego lo cierra) ya que si la estructura aguantara el saco desde fuera de la báscula la lectura no sería correcta ya que la estructura aguanta peso cuando el saco está casi lleno.
Por ello era lo de utilizar la misma báscula y el mismo indicador ya que está nuevo el material.

Por parte del indicador tiene un puerto serie pero es para imprimir. Las señales que ésta maneja son AdrXXX pero esto es interno del indicador no creo que me pudiera servir y si me sirviese, como lo capturo?


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 30, 2009)

Podrias subir el manual de instrucciones ? (escanear a archivos gif). Salu2


----------



## anolcue (Dic 1, 2009)

Esto es lo que me han pasado. he subrayado en rojo las adress con las que trabaja. A ver como podría aprovechar y sacar las señales.
Gracias


----------



## tecnogirl (Dic 1, 2009)

Bien, ahora necesitamos fotos de alguna bornera con terminales para conectar otros perifericos, como la impresora para ver qué puertos hay disponibles... y tambien del teclado y el display con los cuales se programa la bascula. Salu2.


----------

